
Analysis: How Far Do Projects Launched At Startup Weekends Travel? (Not Very Far) - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/29/analysis-how-far-do-projects-launched-at-startup-weekends-travel-not-very-far/
======
wheels
The "startup weekends" have always seemed like a good way to waste a weekend
to me. Not to mention that it's the all too familiar dilution of the word
"startup" where "website" would be more apt.

At least if they were just called websites it wouldn't have the false air of
them somehow being companies afterwards and it'd be easier for me to not be
cynical of the time people spend on them.

------
patrickg-zill
I was under the impression that the main reason for a startup weekend was to
knock the moss off, and encourage people to actually DO something; that is, it
is more like practice or a dress rehearsal.

~~~
wheels
Practice and dress rehearsals are usually longer and more effort than the real
thing so that you learn how to do it.

This sounds more like going to one of those _career day_ things where you
watch people pretending it's one of their normal days.

------
jaxn
I am involved in a project that started at Startup Weekend in Nashville, TN
(that is not listed in that article). We are very active and fully expect to
be profitable this year.

It sounds like they missed a few other active projects as well.

~~~
jaxn
If anyone is interested you can see our project at <http://gpsassassins.com>

------
jbenz
I think this article misses the point of Startup Weekend. I attended the one
in Columbus and the main goal was to have some fun, meet new people, and build
something cool (which was only briefly mentioned in the post). Frankly, I'm
surprised and impressed that ANY of the websites from Startup Weekend are
still operating. We should be congratulating those teams among the 10%.

------
jpcx01
I cant imagine anyone would have thought a startup weekend project would
succeed as a company. However, as the article notes, the benefits to the
participants are obvious. Good connections and a little extra experience.

I think trying to build a startup in one of these time limited events really
helps speed up development on your other work. I know it has for me.

------
vaksel
Of course they don't go far, to succeed as a startup you need dedication, you
need some skin in the game to keep on going, no matter what. If all you spent
was a couple of hours on the project, you really have no motivation to help it
suceed

------
trapper
It's obvious why: start ups are a marathon.

I wonder how many iterations of user feedback it takes for successful
companies to get their product right. I would wager at least 5.

------
dannyr
I participated in the San Francisco edition. I had a great experience. I met
several people who I still regularly hang out with and plan to collaborate
with in the near future.

